# My 2nd HDR Image, please C&C



## rainking (Nov 7, 2010)

Please C&C my HDR Image.  It's my 2008 Kawasaki ZX10R Ninja.  Thanks.


----------



## Provo (Nov 7, 2010)

Way dark for the shot if you look at your sky it kind of doesn't make sense with the dark setting you have in place. It's like your sky is a 2pm but your shot is a 5am if that makes sense.

The bike is cool though add some decals to that green


----------



## Bynx (Nov 7, 2010)

The idea of HDR is to make more image visible. Detail in the shadows as well as detail in the highlights. Your image is too dark and dreary. The bike itself is a black blob with some green. I hope you can see the difference.


----------



## Provo (Nov 7, 2010)

Bynx said:


> The idea of HDR is to make more image visible. Detail in the shadows as well as detail in the highlights. Your image is too dark and dreary. The bike itself is a black blob with some green. I hope you can see the difference.



Much much better maybe add a little unsharp mask to bring in the softness of the trees.
Nouw you can see the exhaust pipes the details of the bike and the pavement


----------



## rainking (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks! I listened to everything you guys said and reprocessed the images based on your critiques.  Better?


----------



## Bynx (Nov 7, 2010)

Id  just like to see a bit more contrast between the bike and the background. But this is looking better.


----------

